# Electric Bass Opens 2019 Schedule



## Coach Bombay (Oct 9, 2018)

Electric Bass Opens 2019 Schedule:

1) Mar 2: Lathem Reservoir
2) Apr 6: Rocky Mountain PFA
3) Apr 27: Lake Allatoona (Stamp Creek)
4) May 18: Hickory Log Creek
5) Jun 22: Carters Re-Reg
6) Jul 13: Hickory Log Creek
7) Sep 15: Brushy Branch
8) Oct 5: Lake Allatoona (Ramp TBD)

Wild Card- Oct 19: Lake Acworth

Classic- Nov 9 & 10: Rocky Mountain PFA

We are an electric only bass club. If you are interested in joining us, please shoot me a message. You can contact us through our website at www.electricbassopens.com or on Facebook @ Electric Bass Opens.

If you have any questions or need to contact me directly, you can call or text Joey @ 404-295-8828.


----------

